# Anyone leaving Dubai and looking to sell their furniture?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Where do all the couches and beds go?!

I'm moving to Dubai in April and from what I can tell, all apartments are unfurnished. Surely there are as many expats leaving as arriving each month, so what do they do with all of their furniture? 

Is there some kind of expat forum like Gumtree where people sell off their stuff?

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I moved your post here where I thought it would get a better response. 

From what I have read, the number of expats in Dubai is increasing rapidly, so no, there aren't going to be as many people leaving as there are arriving. That's part of the reason for the building boom.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there are hundreds of people leaving every week, the cost of living has dramatically jumped. The best place to look is at the supermarket notice boards and in the Gulf News, tons of stuff advertised daily. Good luck with your move.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Geordie, that's good advice!

My next question is, if I'm working in Media City, what are the best areas to live in? There are just so many blocks going up as Synthia said, and I can't work out from the real estate websites which are the best areas to rent in. 

Also, do I buy a car or take taxis everywhere?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes you will need a car. What's your budget?? for housing that is!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I'd like to keep it to about what we pay in London (£1,250 per month all in) so about Dhs 108,000. Is that doable? What are bills like?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no not doable! my building is 130k dhs for a two bed. Elec and water bills are very cheap. I assume you want an apartment not a Villa?


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Ouch! Ok what area is that? And yes we are looking for a two-bed apartment. Are there any other bills to take into consideration? Phone/internet? I'm assuming there's no council tax in Dubai ;-)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes there is council tax as such, it is 5% of your annual rent, and it is paid on your water and electricity bill. We are in Al Barsha, do you have a map? I can post a link for one if you dont. We are quite near to Media City, about ten minutes or so. Water and Elec is about 250 dhs a month max, internet I think is 250 dhs a month might be less. Husband pays it!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't access the map I found, the work firewall keeps shutting it down 

Do you like Al Barsha? How long have you lived there for?

Thankyou for all of your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Been in Dubai 11 years and no I don't like Al Barsha! my apartment is fab but the traffic noise outside drives me round the bend. Everywhere is a construction site at the moment so I doubt you will find an apartment on your budget that isn't near any construction. When we moved here 18 months ago it was a lot quieter. Then the introduction of Salik on the highway made everyone take short cuts past our area. 

http://www.it-innovations.ae/iit07/images/Dubai_Map_Resized.pdf 

We are on the media city expansion land, I think that's what it is called.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Brilliant map, thanks!

Oh dear, does that mean they don't build apartments with double-glazed windows?

What do you think of the Jumeirah/ Meadows/ The Green/ Springs area? We can probably stretch our budget a bit, I guess we haven't got used to thinking in terms of tax-free wages yet.

How much longer do you think you guys will be there for?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

they are all double glazed!!! LOL. A two bed on the Springs - 150k, a three bed 180k, 4 bed - over 200k for villas. The Greens is quieter than here but parking can be an issue there. A two bed on the Greens will be about 150k. The other option may be to look at Jumeirah Beach Residence, you can strike some good deals there - you just need to get a good agent. When Elphaba comes on she will post the number for her friend who does renting etc. Avoid the Marina, one huge overpriced building site !!! but handy for work without a doubt!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

we will be here for a good few years to come, I am sure of that. My Dad lives here as well.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

That would be really helpful thanks. I've emailed a few real estate agent websites and had no responses so it would be great to get a recommendation from an expat 

Wow I am SO glad I spoke to you!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

pleasure was all mine! anytime just fire away!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

recommended other sites is not allowed, sorry


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Was not recommending the site just it's furniture. 

Sorry Admin.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

no comment!


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Good so back to furniture then.................................

Do a search there are lots of sites around that have furniture for sale


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Amelie. I've just found Dubizzle, there seems to be a lot of furnished apartments on there. Is this a good idea?


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to be of assistance, there are several sites out there which have lots of furniture for sale.

Each to their own on furnished apartments, I have never seen a stick of funiture in one of these to my liking 

Good luck


----------



## sriyas (Oct 31, 2008)

*reg moving to dubai*



BLM said:


> Where do all the couches and beds go?!
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in April and from what I can tell, all apartments are unfurnished. Surely there are as many expats leaving as arriving each month, so what do they do with all of their furniture?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am moving out of dubai and selling all the needed house items, including 

01. double bed with mattress (orthopedic)
02. Kind size bed (orthopedic )
03. 8 seater dining table
04. 7 seater sofa (3 + 2 + 1+1)
05. Dressing table

Let me know if you are interested. If you send me your mail ID I can send you the Pix.

regards


----------



## az200 (Jan 24, 2009)

*furnished 2 Bed Apt*



BLM said:


> Thanks Amelie. I've just found Dubizzle, there seems to be a lot of furnished apartments on there. Is this a good idea?[/QUO
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sriyas - how much you looking for for those items? PM me please

thanks


----------



## eroderick (Mar 11, 2009)

*selling furniture*

Hi I'm edward
Bought a housefull of new furniture for villa on palm-only 6 months old(3 bedroom sets-beds,dressing and side tables + 2x2 seater sofas and 1x3 seater sofa,plus table and 8 chairs,kitchen table and 4 chairs,cooker,fridge,washing machine,dishwasher,microwave and 50 in flatscreen tv and home cinema system).
wife wants us to go back to our life in UK.
anyone interested-will take offers.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

eroderick said:


> Hi I'm edward
> Bought a housefull of new furniture for villa on palm-only 6 months old(3 bedroom sets-beds,dressing and side tables + 2x2 seater sofas and 1x3 seater sofa,plus table and 8 chairs,kitchen table and 4 chairs,cooker,fridge,washing machine,dishwasher,microwave and 50 in flatscreen tv and home cinema system).
> wife wants us to go back to our life in UK.
> anyone interested-will take offers.


hey could you pm me your e-mail, I am interested. Post more than 5 posts to get pm access


----------



## Seepferdchen (Apr 3, 2009)

*Household sale on palm*



Xpat said:


> hey could you pm me your e-mail, I am interested. Post more than 5 posts to get pm access


Are their still items on sale? I need fridge, oven, washingmachine and also furniture for a Dubai Marina Apartment. 

seepferdchen


----------



## Seepferdchen (Apr 3, 2009)

Seepferdchen said:


> Are their still items on sale? I need fridge, oven, washingmachine and also furniture for a Dubai Marina Apartment.
> 
> seepferdchen


Are there still items to buy? I need fridge, oven, washing machine for Dubai Marina Apartment.

seepferdchen


----------



## eroderick (Mar 11, 2009)

Seepferdchen said:


> Are their still items on sale? I need fridge, oven, washingmachine and also furniture for a Dubai Marina Apartment.
> 
> seepferdchen


Sorry 
Sold it all now
regards
Edward


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Seepferdchen said:


> Are there still items to buy? I need fridge, oven, washing machine for Dubai Marina Apartment.
> 
> seepferdchen


hi there are you still interested for the above items i've got a fridge ariston 6 months old and a washing machine dryer intensit almost brand new used for just 1.5 months... the items are in The Greens. please let me know.....


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I am looking for plasmas or lcd's 37 inch or bigger. Would like to pick up 4 total.

pm me with what you have thanks


----------



## mfkhan (Jan 28, 2009)

have my office furniture for sale year old hardly used conference table6 seater wooden,leather sofaset3+1+1.black officechairs with wheels,hppavilion 19inch desktops.8phones ,6workstations etc.please pm me.havent recieved any pm before.dont know if i qualify that,thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As people seem to be very slow in getting the message - if you want to advertise on this forum then you need to upgrade your account and post in the classifieds section.

:closed_2:

-


----------

